# Dog post: T-shaped rod



## Sandiatop (Jun 1, 2009)

I have a dog post that I purchased at hunt tests in Wisconsin. It is a T-shaped rod and has a strong chain. I cannot find it online. I think that a local kennel in Wisconsin is selling the dog post. I would appreciate it if you can provide any information on the T-shaped rod or a similar one. 

Thanks!


----------



## Henry V (Apr 7, 2004)

Not sure about the T-shaped stakes, but take a look at these. They are great. http://www.stakeoutinc.com/


----------



## Sandiatop (Jun 1, 2009)

Thank you for the information.
The dog post I have has a shape like a hammer.


----------



## Jim Coggins (Feb 2, 2004)

Alice Zander and husband Tim are selling these at WI hunt tests. She is not at every test but sets up at the larger ones. 
Jim




Sandiatop said:


> I have a dog post that I purchased at hunt tests in Wisconsin. It is a T-shaped rod and has a strong chain. I cannot find it online. I think that a local kennel in Wisconsin is selling the dog post. I would appreciate it if you can provide any information on the T-shaped rod or a similar one.
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## Sandiatop (Jun 1, 2009)

Thank you for the information!


----------



## Sabireley (Feb 2, 2005)

Take a 12" landscaping spike, slip a snap hook onto it and follow it with an 8 " piece of 1" electrical conduit with a 3/8" hole drill through the middle. These are good enough to stake a dog out after running.


----------



## bandcollector (Oct 9, 2003)

Sabireley said:


> Take a 12" landscaping spike, slip a snap hook onto it and follow it with an 8 " piece of 1" electrical conduit with a 3/8" hole drill through the middle. These are good enough to stake a dog out after running.


Do you have a picture?


----------



## Sabireley (Feb 2, 2005)

Here is a picture. 

The snaps and chain are from tractor supply.


----------



## Cuivre River Retrievers (Jun 13, 2006)

Sabireley said:


> Take a 12" landscaping spike, slip a snap hook onto it and follow it with an 8 " piece of 1" electrical conduit with a 3/8" hole drill through the middle. These are good enough to stake a dog out after running.


Works great!


----------

